# Angelladen in Venlo



## lonesome (18. August 2010)

Ich war heute nach längerer Zeit mal wieder in Venlo und wollte zum Angel/Zooladen in der City. Weg issa! Nur wo ist er hin???
Weiß wer was?


----------



## freepigmento (18. August 2010)

*AW: Angelladen in Venlo*

Der in der Fussgängerzone ?????|bigeyes


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (18. August 2010)

*AW: Angelladen in Venlo*

Kenn dort nur Fischin oder wie man das schreibt und Eurotackle.


----------



## lonesome (18. August 2010)

*AW: Angelladen in Venlo*



freepigmento schrieb:


> Der in der Fussgängerzone ?????|bigeyes


ja... da wo jetzt ranstad ist


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (18. August 2010)

*AW: Angelladen in Venlo*

Frag mal Udo vielleicht weiß er was, kommt aus diesem Gebiet.


----------

